# Where rubber roofing and asphalt shingles meet...



## mmerkes (Aug 22, 2013)

We recently bought a house, our roof has two different slopes: 1/12 and a more normal pitch. Currently, all of the roof asphalt shingles, but we're told that the 1/12 half of our roof will leak, and that we need to replace it with rubber. I can see enough information online to handle installing the rubber, but I'm not sure how ridge should be done. 

Does anyone know how you would do a ridge where rubber roofing meets asphalt shingles? We also have a Cobra ridge vent in there, which I know isn't supposed to on low pitched roofs.

My only current thought is keep the Cobra on the ridge, overlap the rubber side of the cobra with the rubber, and cap it like you'd usually do it with shingles, but I'd like to get more ideas or know how professionals would handle it.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

I would measure the actual pitch first, how long has the roof been on there? Any signs of water damage? You can go down to 2.5/12, some manufacturers allow a 2/12 with shingles if you follow certain installation guidelines.

If it is actually 1/12, what type of roof do you plan on installing? Rubber is often used incorrectly to describe a few different systems.

To make ridge vent work on that slope, you need to create a pitched ridge. In the past I have extended the front roof-line a little to accommodate this. Add a foot or so to the roof and you get a row or 2 of shingles under the vent.


----------



## mmerkes (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, PatChap. The roof has been there since 2006, and I know that there will be water damage in some places as the flashing wasn't done properly. When our house was inspected, he measured the pitch and it was only 1/12.

By rubber, I'm referring to the EPDM rubber roofing.

The idea on the ridge vent is smart. I wouldn't have thought of that. So, essentially you extend the steeper part of the roof by a foot or so, connect that point down to the flatter section so that you have a little peak (and essentially 3 different slopes on your roof) that transitions into the 1/12 roof, do the EPDM up a few inches on the peak, and cover the peak in tar paper/shingles/cobra like a normal ridge vent?

We've been told by multiple people that if it doesn't already leak, it will, and on top of that, we're planning on putting in solar panels, which the contractor said that they cannot install them unless the roof is rated to last at least 20 years and is done properly.

Thanks for the help.

Matt


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need some pictures and a location.
Simple to go back and add your location to your profile. Just go to quick links to edit.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Solar panels can add a whole whack of complexity to a low slope roof.

How does the solar company plan on attaching the panels? Odds are they will want to use mounts that penetrate the roofing membrane, and if so you may want to set it all up beforehand so the mounts can be properly mounted and flashed while the roof is going down.

I've done 5 or 6 shingle roofs this year that had solar panels put on them, first ones ever for me. After a big fiasco with the first one, I won't do it unless I can go over every detail with the solar company first.


----------



## mmerkes (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for feedback. Location added, and I'll try to snap a picture this weekend.

That's a good point about solar company's plan. We haven't contracted with one yet, but I will definitely need to discuss in detail the kind of mounts that they're planning on uses, and figure out what I can do to help set up the process.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

you'll want .060 or .090 EPDM. I don't knwo the correct height yet for panels, but the roofs I've seen with them less than a foot above the roof seemingly caused the roofs to self destruct.

Me, I'd set them 3' above the roof. Roofer has to have the solar layout plans and put in the mounts as the roof goes on so the solar people don't have to make any penetrations.


----------

